# finding t-shirt distributor to distribute my brand



## TshirtEmpire (Oct 12, 2009)

hi fren,
Im from Malaysia and i hv small factory tat produce t-shirt c/w printing, all in house production from raw material to packaging. Now, i just started producing t-shirt with my own brand called TshirtEmpire. The t-shirt c/w printing n the design is tattoo concept which is freehand design by local artis and offically printed by TshirtEmpire. The tshirt material is F/comb cotton n using cylinder clear tube for t packaging. The problem is, how to market this t-shirt. And now i prefer to deal with t distributor and dont know how to deal with them. Please guys...help me!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

One way to reach distributors is by attending tradeshows where buyers visit. 

Places like Magic in Vegas or the ASR tradeshow in Las Vegas might be good places to exhibit to get buyer contacts.

One distributor I know of is New World Sales - Wholesale Licensed T-Shirt, Apparel, Collectibles Source - Clothing Retail Supplier - You may want to try to contact them to see if they can give you information on their buying process.


----------



## TshirtEmpire (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks rodney, i will try to deal with them! Appreciate it bro!


----------

